# Tips Please!



## erichuizer (Jun 20, 2007)

in order to get a better looking pc.i just want you to take a look at my case and tell me what you think...

im thinking of painting the inside of the case black..pack the wires into tubes,and make some shields too cover up the harddisk and stuff..
tell me what you think plz.and come up with suggestions if you have them...

gr eric

(project geminii part2)


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 20, 2007)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/880

that should make it a bit easier for people to help you out


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 21, 2007)

i think it looks great. its a lanboy, so its badass, and the cable management isnt bad.


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 21, 2007)

> i bought some pipes from the hardwarestore aroud the corner that would do the job,and soldered them on.*them filled them with some weird fluid that came out of of the'old' ones.*



That sentence cracked me up 

Overall it's nice, you did a nice work


----------



## erichuizer (Jun 21, 2007)

tnx guys for the replies...

do you think it will look ok,if i painted the inside black with some sort of tubes around the cables?i dont know which colour i schould take,maybe red or white maybe?

gr eric


----------



## Wile E (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah, painting the inside gloss black would look badass. Also, I like the the idea of sleeving the wires in white. Nobody ever does that. Don't do tubes tho, actually re-sleeve them.


----------



## MadCow (Jun 21, 2007)

Yea do sleeving, that electrical tape sleeving looks funny. And the cable management is great, much better than my case.


----------



## JC316 (Jun 22, 2007)

I actually did the same sleeve job on my power and reset switch lol.


----------



## demonbrawn (Jun 22, 2007)

Another small thing. As my own personal preference, I try to pick a specific color scheme for lights and go with it. For paint, you can do whatever you want pretty much and it will look alright. However, I would say stick with one color for lights; either red or blue instead of having both. In my opinion, that looks better.


----------



## Fox34 (Jun 23, 2007)

Everything looks great, I would love to see some sort of UV painting is possible, but the black painting on the inside for me would be awesome. The color scheme although, the blue and red kinda clash, you may want to stick to a single color. And check out my guide for any little tips and tricks. Maybe some pics of the work to keep us posted?


----------

